# Catalina Island Circumnav...photo intense



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Last week Nimfy and I took off to San Diego to meet up with my bro Jasper, wife Flo, and the lil one (jasper jr).Jasper and Flo are veteran So. pacific cruisers getting ready to do it again with kids. Our plan was to cruise and circumnavigate Catalina Island on the CSY 44. we departed at 5pm on Thursday and made our 90 mile passage through the night. *
Screenshot of our GPS track
*








*The Lil one. only two years old and already logged over 3000 nautical miles.*








*Nimfy as we near the Coronado Bridge*








it was uneventful except that we had to motor the entire way due to the winds. since there were four of us the watches were no problem and we all got plenty of sleep. we pulled into Avalon at 10 am Friday morning and picked up a mooring for the weekend first come first serve at $32 per night. the harbor patrol will meet you and assign a mooring spot, collect the fee and drop a dye tab directly in your head. (discharge fine is $500 and a one year expulsion from the island.








*Flo is totaly at home in her galley and you better leave it alone. shes also expecting a baby girl in September








this is his "smile and say cheese face"








*








*36 lb sea bass caught with live squid








Nimfy and Flo washing their hair.*








*Avalon Hillside, note the "Wrigley Mansion" up top (white house upper left)* 








*Jasper Bending the law








Nimfy and the countryside
*








*Nimfy and I on the exact spot where we were married*
































Flo's cousin from San Francisco met us in Avalon and spent a couple of days of cruising. we left Avalon on Sunday morning and headed towards Two Harbors








it was a five hour trip with beautiful weather.








*The lil one is always harnessed while underway*
































*We rounded the northern part of the island and headed to Cat harbor
*








*The memorial where the sailors were killed in the helicopter crash last week
*








*Dinghy Ride to shore*








*we dropped hook in cat harbor in 75' with 2 to 1 scope. the 66lb Bruce held quite well*















. 








we had a good time playing on the beach and said fairwell to Claire (flo's cousin) and left cat harbor Tuesday morning








*we had descent wind out of the NW on the trip back to San Diego averaging 6 knots of speed
























we have more pics but i think i already pic'd you to the max.*
we had a great time drinking pina colada's on the beach and being amongst friends and family. the only problem we had on this trip was the roller furl went south on us so we had to use the staysail. next cruise...La Paz!


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice pictures, nice boat and a real nice post.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Pirate, ya can't complain about 6 knots under Staysail. Nice pics and write up.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks!

I miss Catalina. I decided to move to Southern California after a cruise to Two Harbors on a friend's Cal 2-24. We anchored in 75 feet of water at 3 AM. I got up in the morning, and couldn't believe that I could see the anchor on the bottom!

A special place.

David


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great photos! It's obvious everyone had a great time. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stu01 (Feb 15, 2008)

Pirate,
Thanks for posting the pics of your trip. Looks like fun was had by all. Was that the Californian in the background?
Please PM me if you are ever in need of a crewmember.
Stu in San Diego.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nicely done...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Good job Pirate!
Thanks for th pic's!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Stu01 said:


> Pirate,
> Thanks for posting the pics of your trip. Looks like fun was had by all. Was that the Californian in the background?
> Please PM me if you are ever in need of a crewmember.
> Stu in San Diego.


it was the Spirit of Dana Point


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Great pics!! Brings back memories. Seems like the last time I was there it was $20 for a ball. Inflation, I guess. They also did not put a dye tab in as I recall. Rules are changing.

I also remember seeing a large crew doing a documentary on the sea life around there - mostly diving at night. I remember the water being a wee bit chilly to this Texan, and told them they were crazy!!

Looks like you had a great time. Great post.

- CD


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

USP,
Nice work, Cap'n! I was free last weekend and could have gone along... phone didn't ring. Didn't ring once. Should've at leasted called to say, Hey, Sailhog, wanna hang out with some women on a boat, drink some beer, swim in the ocean?

I sure got a lot of yard work done...


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

Awesome pictures....makes me want to get out of this office ASAP!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice post, great shots..


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Great post. 32.00 seems like alot for a mooring ball. I guess that is California for you


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

You know, I really like these kinds of posts. It's great seeing people enjoying their boats. 

We all need to do more of these.

Thanks again,

David


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Nice BJ...glad you had a good time and what a nice way to celebrate your 5th. 
How much longer can you take the desert after a trip like that!


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Pirate, excellent post and pictures. Can I ask you about your dinghy? I am currently looking. Is it an inflatable floor? Did you tow it the whole way?

Thanks, montenido


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

montenido said:


> Pirate, excellent post and pictures. Can I ask you about your dinghy? I am currently looking. Is it an inflatable floor? Did you tow it the whole way?
> 
> Thanks, montenido


 Inflatable floor.we had it on the deck on the first leg, towed it around the island, then used the davits on the home leg.


----------



## Coreyboy18 (Jun 2, 2008)

Great post! How I dream of getting out of Lake Pontchartrain...that's ok though, I'm still young and have plenty of sailing ahead of me. I just see everything you guys do and it makes me so excited. One day, I will be y'all posting the same thing about my trip to the Bahamas...

--
Corey


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Pirate- well done! Everyone was smiling, even on the way back = good trip. Thanks, I've never been there and can see why people rave about it.

John


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Nicely done Pirate, I ditched work today and took the H45 out ( never sold it ) decided we need to use it more so we're planning on a trip to the Cat July-Aug, Plan to stop over at the old stoop'n grounds at Dana Point then over and around the Island then back to SD.



PS: Are you guys out of the CV Marina ??


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

BJ,
Thank you!
Priceless!!
Outstanding!
Brenda


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

*Just happen to have a photo*

of the Californian and Spirit of Dana, since both boats were mentioned.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks captb! nice pic.


----------



## Booda (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the post, makes me miss Catalina even more than I already do. Two Harbors is my favorite place. Just sold the Power Boat yesterday and hoping to close on the Sailboat in the next couple of weeks, I figure make the first cruise to Catalina sometime in July. Can't wait.

Pat


----------

